

Musicians, tune your keyboards: playing in a laptop orchestra - pom
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/07/laptop-orchestras-what-are-they-and-where-did-they-come-from.ars

======
dylanhassinger
Kraftwerk and STS9 have been doin this for years

